# I need to drill a perfectly straight hole...



## tpyke (Nov 11, 2007)

into a raised panel stile. The stiles are 36"I don't have access to a drill press. Is there anyone that knows of a trick or a gadjet you can buy to guide your drill to keep it perfectly straight? I also have a couple projects on stanby until I can scrounge up some funds for a drill press, so if anyone has ANY suggestions on drilling perfectly straight holes, I'm listening.....


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi tpyke

The router is a great tool to drill holes, you didn't say what size you need to drill and a quick made jig and a brass guide can do the trick..

Plus a easy made drill guide below..
==============


tpyke said:


> into a raised panel stile. The stiles are 36"I don't have access to a drill press. Is there anyone that knows of a trick or a gadjet you can buy to guide your drill to keep it perfectly straight? I also have a couple projects on stanby until I can scrounge up some funds for a drill press, so if anyone has ANY suggestions on drilling perfectly straight holes, I'm listening.....


----------



## woodchip7 (May 21, 2007)

As Bj said. It would help to know what size hole, how deep and end grain or cross grain, flat bottom or does is matter. They do make an attachment for drills that let you use your drill kinda like a drill press. I have one attached to an old drill that i use once in awhile but not for exact work. If drilling end grain it might be better to jig up a plunge router and use a straight or spiral bit. This is one very good use I have found for my ShopSmith. Vertical drilling. Just put on the router chuck lock the wood to the table and move the bit into the wood. ShopSmith's are good for some things. Will keep it around because it does have its uses.


----------



## tpyke (Nov 11, 2007)

It's a 1/4" hole in the end of a 36" stile about 1 1/2" long. The end of the stile where the hole needs to be made is 3/4" thick X 2 3/8" wide. The baseplate I have are 11" square (the OAk park ones). I also have the original baseplate that came with the router (Bosch1619EVS) along with this guide if you guys can think of any way it might be usefule in this situation: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B00005RHPP/ref=dp_image_text_z_0?ie=UTF8&n=228013&s=hi

My step father has the Bosch template guides, in case that could help too.
Would you guys happen to have a pic of the kind of jig you are talking about?


----------



## tpyke (Nov 11, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi tpyke
> 
> The router is a great tool to drill holes, you didn't say what size you need to drill and a quick made jig and a brass guide can do the trick..
> 
> ...


Replied a bit too quick I think....didn't see the pic!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi tpyke

QUick jig to drill holes with the router...


----------



## tpyke (Nov 11, 2007)

You got some good ideas Bob!
....Are you drawing these up as you go, or you got a bunch of pics for every occasion saved on file?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi tpyke

On the fly 


=======


tpyke said:


> You got some good ideas Bob!
> ....Are you drawing these up as you go, or you got a bunch of pics for every occasion saved on file?


----------



## tpyke (Nov 11, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi tpyke
> 
> On the fly
> 
> ...


You sir, are an asset to this forum. 

Green chiclets on their way!


----------



## tpyke (Nov 11, 2007)

tpyke said:


> Green chiclets on their way!


Ummm....:
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to bobj3 again.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thank You tpyke

They say a picture is worth a 1000 words, and sometimes it's bit quicker than putting it into words... 


=============


tpyke said:


> You sir, are an asset to this forum.
> 
> Green chiclets on their way!


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

This actually works pretty well. I have double sticky tape on the bottom of mine. Its a little drill guide from Rockler. Its better then a lot of 75.00 portable drill guides and it is only 12.99. It may work for you on this project. Even if it doesn't if you do not have a drill press this would be great to have in your toolbox.

Nick

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2408&filter=drill guide


----------



## tpyke (Nov 11, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi tpyke
> 
> QUick jig to drill holes with the router...


Quick question...
Those brass guides....are they pretty much the same thing as the Bosch template guides I pointed out in post #4?...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi tpyke

The Bosch guides are steel type the norm but they work about the same as the brass PC type...most Bosch guides are held in place with two screws but they do make a adapter to take on the brass type...


http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-RA1125-...ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1203205920&sr=8-6

=========


tpyke said:


> Quick question...
> Those brass guides....are they pretty much the same thing as the Bosch template guides I pointed out in post #4?...


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

I have a guide very similar to the one below that I bought years ago. Works very well.

http://www.amazon.com/Wolfcraft-Att...d_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1203217040&sr=8-1


----------



## tpyke (Nov 11, 2007)

Ok, I made the jig, drilled the holes with the router and everything worked fine.

Except for one thing....
The drill bit I was using burnt the wood from start to finish! It's only a minor detail for this project, since the holes will be hidden, but why...what did I do wrong? I'm using a high speed metal drill bit and it works fine when I use it in the same wood, but with a power drill. On the router it burns the wood the minute it starts to go in. I tried lowering the speed and nothing changed. They really burnt too; smoke in the room and everything!


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

A high speed steel drill bit is not for use in a router. A drill may go to 1800/2000 rpm
where a router will be spinning at over 20,000 rpm. To drill holes using a jig and a router, I would suggest that you invest in a carbide spiral router bit.
Woodnut65


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I've never tried it, yet, but I understand you can drill a hole in a plexiglass mirror and use that as a guide to get a hole drilled square.


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

DougO said:


> I have a guide very similar to the one below that I bought years ago. Works very well.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Wolfcraft-Attachment-4-Inch-8-Inch-Drills/dp/B000JCIMEA/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1203217040&sr=8-1


Ditto -
I bought one of those back in the 70s and loved it -- especially for drilling in dowels. Hadn't even thought about it in years til I saw one of these 'new' ones at Harbor Freight.
In reading the reviews - I think the old one was better -
I don't recall any of the plastic parts or instability that is mentioned in these reviews.
I do recall that it mounted directly to the drill - then you put your chuck on the unit. A little more time consuming than the new ones.

May have to buy one of the new ones just to compare.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi DC

I also had two of them in the pass,, " JUNK,but make it's a great boat anchor" I call them snake drill attachments , that would drill a hole the same way as the name a gave them...using one is like trying to drill a hole with brace and bit setup, I'm sure you know what that's like.. 

One now can buy a bench drill press for about 40.oo bucks that's just over the price of the snake drill attachment, just a bit...,I saw one at the flea market for as low as 22.oo bucks...1/4HP new in the box.. 

here's one for 60.oo bucks,,,,,hard to beat if you want to drill a true hole,it's so light you can pickup it up like a hand drill and take it to job.
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=38119

=========


Drugstore Cowboy said:


> Ditto -
> I bought one of those back in the 70s and loved it -- especially for drilling in dowels. Hadn't even thought about it in years til I saw one of these 'new' ones at Harbor Freight.
> In reading the reviews - I think the old one was better -
> I don't recall any of the plastic parts or instability that is mentioned in these reviews.
> ...


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi DC
> I also had two of them in the pass,, " JUNK,,,"


Each to their own. You certainly have a right to that opinion.
If the new ones are as unstable and cheaply built as some of the reviews imply -- I would tend to agree with you.
But I found the one I had very solid and stable.


bobj3 said:


> I call them snake drill attachments , that would drill a hole the same way as the name a gave them...using one is like trying to drill a hole with brace and bit setup, I'm sure you know what that's like..


Yep --
I've used a brace and bit - an EXCELLENT tool in the right hands.
I never developed the skill needed to use one well -- but admire those who do.
But I don't see any similarity between that and the drill adapter.
The one I had was very simple to use -- 
I just positioned it - locked the drill switch on - held the sides -- and slid it down into the workpiece.
Pretty much like using a plunge router. 


bobj3 said:


> One now can buy a bench drill press for about 40.oo bucks that's just over the price of the snake drill attachment, just a bit...,I saw one at the flea market for as low as 22.oo bucks...1/4HP new in the box..
> =========


Yep -
I bought mine at Ace over Christmas for about $50 as I recall -
- and LOVE it 
If you need a drill press -- by all means - get a drill press -
This little gadget certainly isn't one.
But -- if you need to take the tool to the work instead of the work to the tool - or some other things a drill press can't do -- then this one way to do it. Definitely not the simplest -- probably not the best -- but a way.

One man's trash is another man's treasure.
This little thing isn't either of those - to me it's a gadget no more no less.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

I always love the way you splash of reality on the topic DC.

Good takes from my perspective.

Ed......


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

nickao65 said:


> This actually works pretty well. I have double sticky tape on the bottom of mine. Its a little drill guide from Rockler. Its better then a lot of 75.00 portable drill guides and it is only 12.99. It may work for you on this project. Even if it doesn't if you do not have a drill press this would be great to have in your toolbox.
> 
> Nick
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2408&filter=drill%20guide


This is the cheapest and easiest way to drill such a hole. Especially considering the width in which was mentioned. Also as mentioned earlier in the thread, the router IS a great tool for drilling holes. Just depends on the application of which is required. I'm lazy and sometimes I don't wish to create a jig when one is already made, simply purchase one, like the above mentioned.

As I always say, "each his/her own".


----------

